# History channel DogFight show



## Biggoals2bdone (19 Jun 2007)

hey everyone, was checking the history channel today and yesterday, and this pretty cool show came on, its Dogfight, and its all about digitally recreating significant dogfights, via computer imaging, just wondering if anybody has checked it out, and if anyone knows if Canadians have been or will be featured on it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2007)

Try Google - Upcoming Episodes


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (20 Jun 2007)

Much obliged, thanks


----------



## Trooper Hale (20 Jun 2007)

I wonder where the target audience for this show is based...could it be the US?
I'd be interested in the Israeli episodes, apart from that though, its just purely US. What about First World War aces, ie British, Canadian, German? How about the Battle of Britain? Anything? I'd love it to see a Camel or a Spitfire or a Meteor taking out a V1. Thats disappointing.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Jun 2007)

A little investigation never hurts:

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?content_type=mini_home&mini_id=51833



> Have a famous dogfight you'd like to see? Please email us at dogfights@digitalranch.tv!


----------



## zorro (20 Jun 2007)

Actually yeah I was watching the show last night, pretty interesting stuff even if it is directed at audiences south of the border...

They mentioned a few times throughout the show that it was "Dogfight Week", so I'm not sure if this means similar programs will also be showing.


----------



## Astrodog (20 Jun 2007)

it's on all week in the 8-10 slot... great show, even if it is yank-centric...


----------



## eager_beaver (20 Jun 2007)

Agreed, great show regardless of "targeted US audience" Presentation is done really well.I enjoy how they give you a quick lead up to the actual battle then say "Now your in the cockpit" The first hand accounts with the original pilots is a nice touch.Who better to explain exactly what happened then the man behind the controls.Its a great series thus far!


----------

